# GREENVILLE, OH - SPIKE-3 YR. MALE



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We have Spike at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 3 year old German Shepherd He is black and brown with medium length hair. He is a nice dog and weighs around 80 pounds. He is looking for a good home.

The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11237850


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(SAME SHELTER AS MANDY)


----------



## Snowfox (Apr 19, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed and not on adopted page


----------

